# Fisher LD?



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm ordering a new Fisher LD and all the goodies to go along with it. My question is how is this stuff delivered? Can a panel truck deliver a snow plow? What about getting it off the truck? Tommy lift on the truck maybe?

I'm going to have a shade tree mechanic install it. I have no other option. I'm putting this on a 2000 Tacoma with the Timbrens and correct tires.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

Cant say for sure, but when I took delivery of my RD it came in boxes with the exception of the blade. The blade and head gear (boxed and pallatized) are the heavy items. All other boxes are manageble by hand. 

I actually picked it up at the dealer, they loaded it in my truck with a fork lift. I unloaded it with a portable engine crane. 

IMHO, installing yourself is a great way to get familiar with the wiring and mechanicals. That way if (when) something goes wrong you are familiar with it.

Chris


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

if there is no tommy gate then 3 guys can lift the LD plows. We loaded my 6.9 into the back of my toyota with 3 guys. You might be able to do it with 2 guys, but I doubt the delivery guy would wanna risk his back for that.


----------

